# "KLD nullfs.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch" on RELENG-8



## ssh2 (Jan 7, 2012)

*mount -t nullfs* does not work on latest RELENG_8 after upgrading world and kernel (generic too).


```
KLD nullfs.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
```

Problem fixed only when I *csup* RELENG_8_2. Can anyone confirm similar error when upgrading to the latest RELENG_8? Did I miss something? Does RELENG_8 have newer source code than RELENG_8_2, or does RELENG_8_2 have more stable sources than RELENG_8?


----------



## ssh2 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to say: this was the amd64 version.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2012)

Works fine here.


```
root@molly:~#uname -a
FreeBSD molly.dicelan.home 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #1: Mon Dec 26 22:16:59 CET 2011     
root@molly.dicelan.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MOLLY  amd64
root@molly:~#mount | grep nullfs
/usr/ports on /jails/j1/usr/ports (nullfs, local, read-only)
/usr/ports/distfiles on /jails/j1/usr/ports/distfiles (nullfs, local, read-only)
/usr/ports/packages on /jails/j1/usr/ports/packages (nullfs, local, read-only)
/usr/src on /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/src (nullfs, local, noatime, read-only)
/usr/ports on /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/ports (nullfs, local, noatime)
/usr/ports/distfiles on /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/ports/distfiles (nullfs, local, noatime)
/usr/ports/packages on /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/ports/packages (nullfs, local, noatime)
```


----------



## ssh2 (Jan 13, 2012)

After RELENG_8_2 RELENG_8 built correctly.


----------

